# PT111 mil pro



## johnincleveland (Oct 23, 2007)

Was looking at one of these. Does anyone have any info on this gun. Thanks for any info. Was trying to decide between this and the kel-tec p11


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You will get a mixed bag of answers on it. Some say junk and others say it's great. I do know that their(Taurus) warranity leaves a lot to be desired.
KTs take about 200rds to settle in and their warranity is a lot better. Good luck.


----------



## johnincleveland (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your welcome. :smt1099


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I am on my second Kel-Tec P11. Traded the first one off for something I wanted more at the time and then went and bought another. Both mine have been totally reliable with no "break in" time. I had a PT145 that was also a good pistol, but don't have it anymore either. The Taurus is finished better, but the Kel-Tec is just dead reliable. Mine has fed and fired many different brands and types of ammo without a hitch.


----------



## johnincleveland (Oct 23, 2007)

greenjeans said:


> I am on my second Kel-Tec P11. Traded the first one off for something I wanted more at the time and then went and bought another. Both mine have been totally reliable with no "break in" time. I had a PT145 that was also a good pistol, but don't have it anymore either. The Taurus is finished better, but the Kel-Tec is just dead reliable. Mine has fed and fired many different brands and types of ammo without a hitch.


Thanks for the info going to a gun show this weekend gonna go with the kel-tec I think.


----------



## johnincleveland (Oct 23, 2007)

Went to the show and held a kel-tec. My hands are just to big but it was a nice little gun. I bought a PT111 it was 335.00 out the door at a gun shop right down the street from the show. Cheapest price at the show was 330.00 plus the tax. See how it shoots next weekend.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

P.M. sent.


----------



## johnincleveland (Oct 23, 2007)

Went to the range Saturday and shot the pt111. I loved it. It was so much nicer then the sigma I bought two months ago. I could kick myself in the ass but to late. Time to sell the sigma.


----------



## ignantmike (May 5, 2007)

can anyone tell me the difference between a pt 111 and the pt 111 mil pro?......thank's


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

The 1st generation, "Millenium" is DAO. The subsequent generations, "Mil-Pro" are S.A./D.A. Single action unless there's a misfire. Then it automaticly goes to D.A. for a second strike. Also, the 1st generation mags will not fit 2nd and 3rd generation guns. 
First gen. "Millenium" on right side. Second gen, Milleniun Pro" on right side. Third gen, "Millenium" on right side, "Pro" and the model number (PT111) on the left side.


----------



## ignantmike (May 5, 2007)

thank's......


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

Baldy said:


> You will get a mixed bag of answers on it. Some say junk and others say it's great. I do know that their(Taurus) warranity leaves a lot to be desired.
> KTs take about 200rds to settle in and their warranity is a lot better. Good luck.


Eh? What's wrong with the Taurus warranty? Lifetime and transferable. How could it get better? I've heard of both fast and slow returns on guns sent in for warranty care, but the work was always done without cost. Frankly, as far as I know, they seldom even need warranty work.

Gun Test magazine (THE one and only certifiably unbiased source of gun review, IMHO) loves the PT145 Mil Pro, which is essentially the same as the PT111 Mil Pro except for caliber and resulting weight, I think.


----------

